# Villagers with scars or bandages?



## Valzed (Nov 26, 2019)

I'm finding myself drawn to villagers with scars. (Probably because of my own scars on my leg.) I'm also interested in villagers with bandages (Band-Aids). I did find a thread on here by AndroGhostX that had a list of 8 scarred/injured villagers but it's from 2014 so I'm wondering if there have been any other scarred or injured villagers added since then. Here's the list from AndroGhostX's thread:

Groucho the cranky bear
Cobb the jock pig
Curt the cranky bear
Rasher the cranky pig
Walt the cranky kangaroo
Octavian the cranky octopus
Elvis the cranky lion
Lucky the lazy dog
Spike the cranky rhino (Added 11/26/2019)
Scoot the jock duck (Added 11/27/2019 - Scoot's head wear looks like it might be one of the helmets worn by people with traumatic head injuries. It also resembles a rugby scrum cap, a hockey helmet & according to the Wiki may be a scooter or motorcycle helmet. I'm adding him so he can at least be considered if you're looking for scarred or injured villagers.)
Tabby the peppy cat (Added 11/29/2019 - Described by the Wiki as having possible facial disfigurement)

I already have Rasher in my main town but am thinking of moving in more villagers with scars or boo boos so I'm looking to see who my choices are. Please let me know if there are any other villagers I should know about. Thanks!


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 26, 2019)

Spike the rhino! Nice choice of Rasher; he is my favorite pig villager.


----------



## Valzed (Nov 26, 2019)

Snowesque said:


> Spike the rhino! Nice choice of Rasher; he is my favorite pig villager.



Oh, yes! I just saw Spike the other day & forgot he had scars. Rasher is my fave pig villager too. ^^ I love how he's cranky but then wants to check out your house because he's feeling "fatherly". lol! I'll add Spike asap. Thank you, Snowesque!


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 26, 2019)

Lucky isn't really scarred though, he's a mummy dog.


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

Honestly, I kinda also like villagers with scars. 

Especially Groucho. :]


----------



## Valzed (Nov 26, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> Lucky isn't really scarred though, he's a mummy dog.



I'm interested in scarred villages or villagers with bandages. Mummies were wrapped in soaked bandages as part of being mummified. Also I don't believe Lucky is a mummy. I always thought he was a villager who had been seriously injured somehow and was "lucky" to have survived. Also his catchphrase sounds like he's in pain - "rrr-owch". I've also considered that his name is sort of a joke in that he isn't really lucky since he was injured badly enough to need an almost full body cast.

- - - Post Merge - - -



CheryllACNL said:


> Honestly, I kinda also like villagers with scars.
> 
> Especially Groucho. :]



Me too! I think the scars give them character. I want to know how they got their scars or bandages. My current favorite scarred villager is Rasher but if I move others in that may change.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 26, 2019)

Valzed said:


> I'm interested in scarred villages or villagers with bandages. Mummies were wrapped in soaked bandages as part of being mummified. Also I don't believe Lucky is a mummy. I always thought he was a villager who had been seriously injured somehow and was "lucky" to have survived. Also his catchphrase sounds like he's in pain - "rrr-owch". I've also considered that his name is sort of a joke in that he isn't really lucky since he was injured badly enough to need an almost full body cast.



What you are saying makes sense. However, I'd like to think he's still a Mummy dog. The thought of a mummy dog seems cool imo.


----------



## Valzed (Nov 26, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> What you are saying makes sense. However, I'd like to think he's still a Mummy dog. The thought of a mummy dog seems cool imo.



The thought of a mummy dog is definitely cool! I think that's why Nintendo's never actually said why Lucky's wearing bandages. (At least as far as I know they haven't.) Lucky's adorable no matter how he got his wrappings. ^^


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 26, 2019)

Valzed said:


> The thought of a mummy dog is definitely cool! I think that's why Nintendo's never actually said why Lucky's wearing bandages. (At least as far as I know they haven't.) Lucky's adorable no matter how he got his wrappings. ^^



I've heard some say his E-card description implies he was injured on a fishing trip. Personally I don't think it was specific enough to really say for certain, but perhaps he was severely injured after falling overboard. 




			
				Lucky's card description: said:
			
		

> Lucky took luck into his own hands when he went on that fateful fishing trip last week. Between casting his rod too far, snipping his paw on a rock, and losing his balance and falling overboard, Lucky's luck held true to town.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 26, 2019)

I would have to say Rasher is my favorite. I had him in New Leaf and Wild World, as well as Lucky. ^_^

Rasher lived in a dump though. That's why I got rid of him.


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 26, 2019)

Interesting, I never though of it that Lucky isn't a mummy but more like a injured dog who got wrapped in a bunch of bandages. That's a completely new view on him. 

The only villager who comes up in my mind and who might fits in this theme is Scoot. His helmet kinda looks like those what people wearing after they had a head injury and still need to wear protection (I don't know how I can explain it better, so hope you know what I mean).


----------



## John Wick (Nov 26, 2019)

Loupinotte said:


> Interesting, I never though of it that Lucky isn't a mummy but more like a injured dog who got wrapped in a bunch of bandages. That's a completely new view on him.
> 
> The only villager who comes up in my mind and who might fits in this theme is Scoot. His helmet kinda looks like those what people wearing after they had a head injury and still need to wear protection (I don't know how I can explain it better, so hope you know what I mean).



I know he has a the Egyptian stuff, and I got the mummy reference, but his name, Lucky, also suggests he may be bandaged because he was a car chaser, and escaped serious injury. ^_^


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 26, 2019)

John Wick said:


> I know he has a the Egyptian stuff, and I got the mummy reference, but his name, Lucky, also suggests he may be bandaged because he was a car chaser, and escaped serious injury. ^_^



Hm, according to the E-Card description MapleSilver posted, he seems to had several accidents while he was on a fishing trip. Makes a bit more sense since cars aren't so present in the AC universe (unless he chased Gracie's car and she just hit/drove over him somehow, but that would be pretty **** up).

Overall, I think you can see Lucky as both a mummy dog or a dog who had/has to deal with too many injuries.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 26, 2019)

Agreed.

I only said cars because Lucky is a dog, and dogs unfortunately do chase cars. 

Either way the bandages combined with his name imply he is 'Lucky' to be alive.


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 26, 2019)

Guess the AC dogs are all save in that case that cars aren't as present as in IRL, therefore doesn't get the needs to chase them. In the same time however, they may need to take more care on fishing trips instead.


----------



## Valzed (Nov 26, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> I've heard some say his E-card description implies he was injured on a fishing trip. Personally I don't think it was specific enough to really say for certain, but perhaps he was severely injured after falling overboard.



Wow! I'm not too familiar with the e-cards so I had no idea this is what Lucky's stated. It does still leave open the possibility of him being a mummy dog and it also doesn't definitively say this incident is where he got his bandages from. Maybe he's a mummy dog that got badly hurt while fishing one day?

- - - Post Merge - - -



John Wick said:


> I would have to say Rasher is my favorite. I had him in New Leaf and Wild World, as well as Lucky. ^_^
> 
> Rasher lived in a dump though. That's why I got rid of him.



I have Rasher in my main now & I had Lucky for a bit. Rasher's home is a bit on the messy side but I still love him. lol!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Loupinotte said:


> Interesting, I never though of it that Lucky isn't a mummy but more like a injured dog who got wrapped in a bunch of bandages. That's a completely new view on him.
> 
> The only villager who comes up in my mind and who might fits in this theme is Scoot. His helmet kinda looks like those what people wearing after they had a head injury and still need to wear protection (I don't know how I can explain it better, so hope you know what I mean).



Hmm, Scoot does look like he's wearing one of those helmets. Because Scoot is a jock I've always thought he was wearing a rugby scrum cap but I may be wrong.

- - - Post Merge - - -



John Wick said:


> I know he has a the Egyptian stuff, and I got the mummy reference, but his name, Lucky, also suggests he may be bandaged because he was a car chaser, and escaped serious injury. ^_^



I know he has the Egytian stuff but I thought maybe he just liked the aesthetic since he himself is in bandages. Lucky is quite the enigma. lol!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Loupinotte said:


> Hm, according to the E-Card description MapleSilver posted, he seems to had several accidents while he was on a fishing trip. Makes a bit more sense since cars aren't so present in the AC universe (unless he chased Gracie's car and she just hit/drove over him somehow, but that would be pretty **** up).
> 
> Overall, I think you can see Lucky as both a mummy dog or a dog who had/has to deal with too many injuries.



I'm really happy there aren't cars in ACNL because I'd definitely have it in my head that someone ran over poor Lucky. I'm thinking he's a mummy dog who is accident prone.


----------



## returnofsaturn (Nov 26, 2019)

Valzed said:


> I'm really happy there aren't cars in ACNL because I'd definitely have it in my head that someone ran over poor Lucky. I'm thinking he's a mummy dog who is accident prone.



There was a cab in WW ;-;
but if he was in the GC version then lol maybe he had a train accident?


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 27, 2019)

Valzed said:


> Hmm, Scoot does look like he's wearing one of those helmets. Because Scoot is a jock I've always thought he was wearing a rugby scrum cap but I may be wrong.


Well, athletes have to wear these kind of helmets for protection too after they had a injury when they want 
go back to training or being part of actual matches again. Just saw a soccer match on TV a few days ago where someone wear such a helmet as he had in fact a injury. And since Scoot is a jock, it would maybe fit? Like he got a injury while training/being part of a match? Then again, you could also see it in the same way as with Lucky, he can both wear a rugby scrum or such a said helmet, like it's up to you how you would like to imagine the meaning of it.


----------



## kyle on saturn (Nov 27, 2019)

When I had Octavian move into my town I had completely forgot that he had a bandage, it honestly reminds me of his space theme of his house for some reason, who knows where it actually came from.

This is a little unrelated, but I found out of the player is wearing bandages then the other villagers would say something like “are you ok what happened” when you talk to them sometimes.


----------



## Valzed (Nov 27, 2019)

returnofsaturn said:


> There was a cab in WW ;-;
> but if he was in the GC version then lol maybe he had a train accident?



I don't know if we'll ever know how many accidents poor Lucky has had. lol! It's a bit horrifying to think of.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Loupinotte said:


> Well, athletes have to wear these kind of helmets for protection too after they had a injury when they want
> go back to training or being part of actual matches again. Just saw a soccer match on TV a few days ago where someone wear such a helmet as he had in fact a injury. And since Scoot is a jock, it would maybe fit? Like he got a injury while training/being part of a match? Then again, you could also see it in the same way as with Lucky, he can both wear a rugby scrum or such a said helmet, like it's up to you how you would like to imagine the meaning of it.



That's a good point. Anyone with a traumatic injury to the head could have to wear one of the protective helmets. I'll add Scoot so that anyone else interested in scarred or injured villagers can at least consider him an option. Thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -



kyle on saturn said:


> When I had Octavian move into my town I had completely forgot that he had a bandage, it honestly reminds me of his space theme of his house for some reason, who knows where it actually came from.
> 
> This is a little unrelated, but I found out of the player is wearing bandages then the other villagers would say something like “are you ok what happened” when you talk to them sometimes.



I always wonder where the villagers scars or bandages come from. I don't know if their e-cards give an explanation but I might try looking them up after Thanksgiving to see. Wow! I didn't know the villagers would ask if the player was okay! It amazes me that I can still learn new things about ACNL. Thanks you!


----------



## Nunnafinga (Nov 29, 2019)

Loupinotte said:


> Interesting, I never though of it that Lucky isn't a mummy but more like a injured dog who got wrapped in a bunch of bandages. That's a completely new view on him.
> 
> The only villager who comes up in my mind and who might fits in this theme is Scoot. His helmet kinda looks like those what people wearing after they had a head injury and still need to wear protection (I don't know how I can explain it better, so hope you know what I mean).



If I remember correctly,the AC Wiki mentions that Scoot is wearing a type of scooter/motorcycle helmet and that's where his name comes from as well.His original catchphrase is "zip zoom" so I guess it all fits together.I've always imagined his headwear as being a hockey helmet.


----------



## Valzed (Nov 29, 2019)

Nunnafinga said:


> If I remember correctly,the AC Wiki mentions that Scoot is wearing a type of scooter/motorcycle helmet and that's where his name comes from as well.His original catchphrase is "zip zoom" so I guess it all fits together.I've always imagined his headwear as being a hockey helmet.



I actually hadn't looked Scoot up on the Ac Wiki since I hadn't originally considered him. I can't say I get a scooter/motorcycle helmet vibe from what his head gear. I can see the hockey helmet though. Scoot & Lucky are enigmas! lol!


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 29, 2019)

Not sure if this counts, but Spork has that line that goes through his eyes which could be a scar (or could be seen as one)?


----------



## dizzy bone (Nov 29, 2019)

Spike is my favourite out of the ?scarred? villagers. I like the more normal looking villagers resembling the actual animal, but with little quirks. The scar on Spike definitely fits the punk aesthetic he has going on. His house exterior is kinda ugly though.


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 29, 2019)

I like a lot of the scarred villagers. I think it makes them look interesting and unique. Unfortunately, I can't think of any to add to your list.

Regarding Scoot, I had him in my town for a while and I always thought of his helmet as a swimming cap. They do make some with chin straps and for some reason it just made sense to me since he was a duck. I never looked up any info on him, though, so that was just my personal impression.

On a sidenote, it seems like all of the scarred and bandaged villagers are male. They should add some females to the mix.


----------



## Valzed (Nov 29, 2019)

Loupinotte said:


> Not sure if this counts, but Spork has that line that goes through his eyes which could be a scar (or could be seen as one)?



I took a second and looked up Spork on the Wiki and the line across is eyes is said to be a "snort line" which I guess would be from him snorting. I think it's sort of like a forehead wrinkle. For right now I'm not going to add him but if anyone else has any other info on that line I'd definitely love to learn more about it. Thank you for the suggestion! ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



dizzy bone said:


> Spike is my favourite out of the “scarred” villagers. I like the more normal looking villagers resembling the actual animal, but with little quirks. The scar on Spike definitely fits the punk aesthetic he has going on. His house exterior is kinda ugly though.



I'm loving Spike's scars and whole look so he's in my Top 3 for sure. Rasher is my favorite for right now. I like the more normal villagers too. I like ones with glasses as well but not quite as much as the scarred ones. I don't mind what their houses look like. Rasher's house is awful. lol!

- - - Post Merge - - -



LadyDestani said:


> I like a lot of the scarred villagers. I think it makes them look interesting and unique. Unfortunately, I can't think of any to add to your list.
> 
> Regarding Scoot, I had him in my town for a while and I always thought of his helmet as a swimming cap. They do make some with chin straps and for some reason it just made sense to me since he was a duck. I never looked up any info on him, though, so that was just my personal impression.
> 
> On a sidenote, it seems like all of the scarred and bandaged villagers are male. They should add some females to the mix.



I feel the same way! Their scars give them such character! I appreciate you even trying to think of more. ACNL was my first AC game so I'm not familiar with all the villagers so I'm glad for any help.

I actually didn't know they had swimming caps with straps. That does make sense with Scoot being a duck. Who knew there were so many different ways to think of Scoot?  

Wow! You're right! There aren't any scarred or even bandage wearing female villagers. Hmph. Females can have scars & boo boos too. I think a few scarred or injured girls would be awesome! I can see Uchi villagers having scars for sure.


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 29, 2019)

Valzed said:


> I took a second and looked up Spork on the Wiki and the line across is eyes is said to be a "snort line" which I guess would be from him snorting. I think it's sort of like a forehead wrinkle. For right now I'm not going to add him but if anyone else has any other info on that line I'd definitely love to learn more about it. Thank you for the suggestion! ^^


Understandable! I was just wondering what this line could be, as I never looked it up to be honest. A snort line or forehead wrinkle makes more sense actually in this case. 

While looking through some villagers on a AC Wiki, I noticed at the description from Tabby that part of her nose is suppose to be missing, it's not explained however why. Now again I'm not sure she lost that part of her nose because of a (face) injury or if she's just suppose to be a "horror themed" villager with a more creepy-ish/weird design, as the items you get from her in Happy Home Designer for example are a mix of hospital themed items but also some that would fit to a horror theme (like the skeleton from the Creepy series). What do you think?

Also, would Raddle maybe fit to this theme?


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 29, 2019)

Valzed said:


> Wow! You're right! There aren't any scarred or even bandage wearing female villagers. Hmph. Females can have scars & boo boos too. I think a few scarred or injured girls would be awesome! I can see Uchi villagers having scars for sure.



Yes, I could definitely see some uchi villagers with scars or bandages since they talk like they're ready to fight sometimes. Or some klutzy normal villagers with bandages. Bandages can be cute, too.


----------



## Valzed (Nov 29, 2019)

Loupinotte said:


> Understandable! I was just wondering what this line could be, as I never looked it up to be honest. A snort line or forehead wrinkle makes more sense actually in this case.
> 
> While looking through some villagers on a AC Wiki, I noticed at the description from Tabby that part of her nose is suppose to be missing, it's not explained however why. Now again I'm not sure she lost that part of her nose because of a (face) injury or if she's just suppose to be a "horror themed" villager with a more creepy-ish/weird design, as the items you get from her in Happy Home Designer for example are a mix of hospital themed items but also some that would fit to a horror theme (like the skeleton from the Creepy series). What do you think?
> 
> Also, would Raddle maybe fit to this theme?



I never thought to check some of them on the Wiki myself but it's been very helpful lately. Wow! That's an interesting description of Tabby! I think a disfigured villager definitely should go on the list. Plus she'd be the only lady on the list. If anyone has more info on Tabby and why her appearance is how it is I'd love to know more. I am adding her to the list either way though.

I think Raddle has more of a doctor feel rather than he himself being injured. If I remember correctly his design is based on a poisonous frog so I think he may be trying to prevent hurting the other villagers. 

Thanks for both suggestions!

- - - Post Merge - - -



LadyDestani said:


> Yes, I could definitely see some uchi villagers with scars or bandages since they talk like they're ready to fight sometimes. Or some klutzy normal villagers with bandages. Bandages can be cute, too.



Muffy always talking to me about turf wars so I think she's always up for a fight. I could see Molly with a bandage for sure. She's adorable but I could also see her dropping a heavy book on her foot or getting paper cuts while reading. lol!


----------



## SleepingLiving (Nov 30, 2019)

Valzed said:


> Also I don't believe Lucky is a mummy. I always thought he was a villager who had been seriously injured somehow and was "lucky" to have survived. Also his catchphrase sounds like he's in pain - "rrr-owch". I've also considered that his name is sort of a joke in that he isn't really lucky since he was injured badly enough to need an almost full body cast.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I think you're thinking too far into this. Next I'll be hearing that Tia was a teapot in her past life and her resurrection went wrong.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 30, 2019)

SleepingLiving said:


> I think you're thinking too far into this. Next I'll be hearing that Tia was a teapot in her past life and her resurrection went wrong.



I don't think it's overthinking it as the topic is about injured villagers.

I've always assumed Lucky was ironically named because he was accident prone.

Yep, he has egyptian decor because his bandages from injuries make him look like a mummy. (IMO)


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

SleepingLiving said:


> I think you're thinking too far into this. Next I'll be hearing that Tia was a teapot in her past life and her resurrection went wrong.



Logical. :]

Anyway, I think it may be perfectly fine, also, that Lucky situation makes sense. (I lost touch of this thread)


----------



## SleepingLiving (Nov 30, 2019)

John Wick said:


> I don't think it's overthinking it as the topic is about injured villagers.
> 
> I've always assumed Lucky was ironically named because he was accident prone.
> 
> Yep, he has egyptian decor because his bandages from injuries make him look like a mummy. (IMO)



Sure he's a mummy designed character. Since when does that mean he's been in some 'tragic accident' that meant he 'nearly died' lol. I dislike these fan made backstories because they take out the fun from a family friendly game.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 30, 2019)

SleepingLiving said:


> Sure he's a mummy designed character. Since when does that mean he's been in some 'tragic accident' that meant he 'nearly died' lol. I dislike these fan made backstories because they take out the fun from a family friendly game.



It's not fandom or backstories.

It's just an observation. 

And nobody used the phrases 'tragic accident' or 'nearly died', except you.


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 30, 2019)

SleepingLiving said:


> Sure he's a mummy designed character. Since when does that mean he's been in some 'tragic accident' that meant he 'nearly died' lol. I dislike these fan made backstories because they take out the fun from a family friendly game.



Lucky can be seen as both a mummy dog AND a normal dog who ended up having more than just one injury doing a fishing trip, hence why all those bandages (see also Lucky's e-Card description who gives a hint about it). Personally, I think everyone is allowed to have their own interpretation of a villager, it's not taking out the fun from a "family friendly" game at all in my opinion, especially if the game hints itself a backstory of a certain character (like in this case, Lucky and whats up with him).


----------



## Mayor Monday (Nov 30, 2019)

I love villagers with scars, too. Walter is my favorite. I love assuming what happened to them- it makes them so much more interesting.


----------



## SleepingLiving (Nov 30, 2019)

Loupinotte said:


> Lucky can be seen as both a mummy dog AND a normal dog who ended up having more than just one injury doing a fishing trip, hence why all those bandages (see also Lucky's e-Card description who gives a hint about it). Personally, I think everyone is allowed to have their own interpretation of a villager, it's not taking out the fun from a "family friendly" game at all in my opinion, especially if the game hints itself a backstory of a certain character (like in this case, Lucky and whats up with him).



I didn't say you weren't allowed. I don't also understand why my use of the term 'family friendly' has been quoted by you. I didn't realize AC was an 18+ game. Next you'll be telling me in the also family friendly show, Mr Men, Mr Bump was injured in a car crash. Imagine telling that you your target audience.


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 30, 2019)

No idea who the heck Mr Men or Mr Bump are, I only know Mr Bean and I also don't know what this has to do with Animal Crossing. It's a video game for Nooks sake, playable for every age. If people want to think of backstories or theories of characters coming from a family friendly game which are may not be family friendly then they can do it, heck people doing this for ages, not just with Animal Crossing but also Super Mario, Pokemon, The Legend of Zelda etc and nobody has a problem with it. If you don't like, then simply ignore it.


----------



## SleepingLiving (Nov 30, 2019)

Loupinotte said:


> No idea who the heck Mr Men or Mr Bump are, I only know Mr Bean and I also don't know what this has to do with Animal Crossing. It's a video game for Nooks sake, playable for every age. If people want to think of backstories or theories of characters coming from a family friendly game which are may not be family friendly then they can do it, heck people doing this for ages, not just with Animal Crossing but also Super Mario, Pokemon, The Legend of Zelda etc and nobody has a problem with it. If you don't like, then simply ignore it.



Mr Bean has absolutely nothing to do with Animal Crossing  or Mr Men.. Where on Earth have you pulled that name from?  Once again having to repeat myself, I didn't say people were disallowed to discuss backstories. I simply countered and questioned their thinking


----------



## John Wick (Nov 30, 2019)

SleepingLiving said:


> Mr Bean has absolutely nothing to do with Animal Crossing  or Mr Men.. Where on Earth have you pulled that name from?  Once again having to repeat myself, I didn't say people were disallowed to discuss backstories. I simply countered and questioned their thinking



Our thinking is about scarred or injured villagers. Which is what the topic is about.

Simple as that.


----------



## ivanfox13 (Nov 30, 2019)

Lucky is the best one. He's so spooky and cute


----------

